# The Pros and Cons of Squonking



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/8/18)

I have found that I am now squonking about 90% of the time. I have never really worked out why I prefer this form of vaping....but I do. 

I thought that it may be worthwhile to list the pros and cons of squonking. I realize that squonking itself can be divided into mech, semi regulated mech, regulated, single and dual etc., but for the purpose of this exercise, I thought it best to clump them together as squonking in general.

PROS


Eliminates the need to constantly drip with RDAs.
RDAs generally produce more vapour due to larger airflow
Usually have a larger build deck with bigger screws and holes
Can install larger more complex coils
Bottles hold far more liquid than RTAs and RDAs hold very little juice
RDAs are usually smaller (lower profile) than RTAs
No need to carry a bottle of juice to drip from or to top up tank
Usually have less leaking problems
Can drive and squonk. Can't drive and drip.
RDAs are less complex than RTAs
No chance of breaking glass
generally produce better flavour than RTAs
easier to change wick when using new juice


*CONS*


Squonk mods are larger due to bottle's placement in mod
have to build or buy premade coils and install them (no screw in coil heads)
less battery space. Even a dual squonk mod is bulky
the danger of dry hits from under-squonking
possible leaking from over-squonking

I'm sure there are many more pros and cons. Please add or "remove" from the list.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Anvil (21/8/18)

One con for me is that refilling a squonk can be a pain. Even with a 510 refill bottle it's still more complicated than a tank/RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (21/8/18)

PRO:
You can proudly, publicly proclaim "I squonk"

CON:
You a publicly proclaiming "I squonk"
+1 for refilling can be a pain
Filling an 8ml bottle only to suddenly realise you absolutely loath the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SHiBBY (21/8/18)

+ Ability to rebuild / recoil / rewick with a full squonk bottle in place without the need to disassemble anything, i.e. just pull off the top cap, rebuild and squonk and you're good to hit the road.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/8/18)

have to build or buy premade coils and install them (no screw in coil heads)
I don't follow ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (21/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> have to build or buy premade coils and install them (no screw in coil heads)
> I don't follow ?


 sometimes the convenience of a commercial screw in coil could be nice for some users.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

Pro. Best way to vape
Con. Best way to vape
Conclusion. Best way to vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (5/10/18)

My only pro is that it removes the need for me to take a bottle of juice when I go out. I just hate the wicking on tanks, where you have to get it absolutely right on many or else you get leak/dry hit nastiness. Wicking on drippers is dead simple. So a squonker is my go-to when going out for the evening.

But the cons are:
* as with a tank, I have to finish the full reservoir of juice before changing. Not ideal for someone like me who changes flavours every fifteen minutes.
* flavour residue in the bottle. Wayne had to throw out a squonk bottle because he made the mistake of putting TFA Papaya in it. Ain't never getting that lingering funkiness out of a soft silicon bottle.

I love my Pico Squeeze, it pops into my pocket and is my take-out vape. One battery and bottle of juice lasts an entire evening with ease and, seeing as I only vape Chrisdvr1's Sugar Cookies and Cream in it, flavour staining isn't an issue. But I'd never use it at home. I have three or four setups on my desk, all with drippers, and I chop and change flavours between them constantly. I suppose it's more of a pain to keep dripping than to fill up a squonk bottle or tank. But it's one that I'll accept for the convenience of on-the-fly flavour changes.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

RichJB said:


> My only pro is that it removes the need for me to take a bottle of juice when I go out. I just hate the wicking on tanks, where you have to get it absolutely right on many or else you get leak/dry hit nastiness. Wicking on drippers is dead simple. So a squonker is my go-to when going out for the evening.
> 
> But the cons are:
> * as with a tank, I have to finish the full reservoir of juice before changing. Not ideal for someone like me who changes flavours every fifteen minutes.
> ...


Like I said...the best way to vape.
When you want a different flavour...dripp it and you have either a mix or a new flavour when it vapes through.
As for the bottles...lemon juice or vinegar then warm water...we all learn new things everyday and I hope this helps a fellow squonker

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Like I said...the best way to vape.
> When you want a different flavour...dripp it and you have either a mix or a new flavour when it vapes through.
> As for the bottles...lemon juice or vinegar then warm water...we all learn new things everyday and I hope this helps a fellow squonker



Just learned something new today. Time to soak the refill bottles in lemon juice and warm water.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Just learned something new today. Time to soak the refill bottles in lemon juice and warm water.


It also removes the smell and residue

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Like I said...the best way to vape.
> When you want a different flavour...dripp it and you have either a mix or a new flavour when it vapes through.
> As for the bottles...lemon juice or vinegar then warm water...we all learn new things everyday and I hope this helps a fellow squonker


So soak them in lemon juice or vinegar overnight, then warm water the following night? Or a mixture of lemon juice / vinegar and warm water?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

For Tought stains use OMO micro.

Sies!....
Soak in lemon juice and water.(solution)
Or vinegar and water.(solution)
The tougher the stain the the higher the concentration of your solution. And soak till you are happy its clean.but dont leave it in there for days. A few hours should work then rinse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/10/18)

Resistance said:


> For Tought stains use OMO micro.
> 
> Sies!....
> Soak in lelo juice and water.
> ...


Thanks @Resistance - Need to get that Bubblegum smell out of my one bottle. Great juice, the smell just sticks

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/10/18)

to much pros to name
as i am now going over to sqounk
3 mods now and getting the rda that i need

will a ultrasonic cleaner not work with same bleach or dish washing soap to clean them out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gimli (10/10/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> dish washing soup to clean them out


I prefer not to wash my dishes in soup

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/10/18)

Gimli said:


> I prefer not to wash my dishes in soup


fixed it

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Salamander (10/10/18)

What cons? As far as I am concerned there are no cons. 18 squonkers and counting!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (10/10/18)

The juice flow back into the bottle is my biggest con...otherwise it's great I've recently re discovered squonking with the DNA Replay it's much more consistent.

Oh another con for me is I'm a bit heavy handed so I tend to over squonk a lot where as dripping I count 2000 en een 2000 en twee and I'm good....

Reactions: Like 3


----------

